# مُصلين في الروح القدس..!!



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*مُصلين في الروح القدس







بما أنكم أبناءٌ، أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخًا: يا أبا الآب ( غل 4: 6 )
نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس وإن كان يحتوي على صلوات موجهة إلى الله الآب، وصلوات موجهة إلى الرب يسوع المسيح، لكن لا توجد أية صلاة في كل الكتاب المقدس موجهة إلى الروح القدس. كما أننا لا نجد فيه تحريضًا لأن نصلي للروح القدس.

وعندما نقارن بين آيتين، يمكننا أن نخرج بتعليم هام. فيقول الرسول: «إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضًا للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبني، الذي به نصرخ: يا أبا الآب» ( رو 8: 15 )، ويقول أيضًا «بما أنكم أبناء، أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخًا: يا أبا الآب» ( غل 4: 6 ). نلاحظ في الآيتين السابقتين أن الصرخة واحدة، وهي ”يا أبا الآب“، ومع ذلك فيوجد بينهما اختلاف هام. ففي الآية الأولى الذي يصرخ هو المؤمن، بينما في الآية الثانية الذي يصرخ هو الروح القدس. ومن هذا نتعلم أن الروح القدس هو الذي يصرخ داخل المؤمن، وأن المؤمن عندما يصرخ، فإنه يصرخ بالروح القدس. 

وهو يُشبه ما نجده في آخر نداء في الوحي صادر من المؤمنين، حيث نقرأ القول: «الروح والعروس يقولان تعال» ( رؤ 22: 17 ). فالروح القدس أنشأ الأشواق في قلب العروس، وعلَّمها كيف تنادي الحبيب، واشترك معها في النداء له قائلين: ”تعال“.

حقًا نحن نؤمن أن الروح القدس هو الله، تمامًا مثل الآب والابن، لكن لأن الروح القدس اليوم موجود على الأرض، ساكنًا في قلوب القديسين، ولأننا نحن نصلي في الروح القدس أي بقوته، ولأنه هو الذي يعين ضعفاتنا في الصلوات، بل هو الذي ينشئ الصلوات في قلوبنا، وهو الذي يقودنا فيها، كما أنه هو الذي يتكلم على لساننا، لذلك فإنه لا يكلم نفسه، بل إنه ينشئ الصلاة فينا، ويوجهها إلى الآب أو إلى الرب يسوع.

وعليه، فإن الصلوات الموجهة إلى الروح القدس، هي صلوات غير كتابية، وكذلك الترانيم الموجهة إلى الروح القدس، هي أيضًا ترانيم لا تتفق مع نص المكتوب وروحه.

ولعلنا نلاحظ كلمات الرسول يوحنا: «أما شركتنا فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه» ( 1يو 1: 3 )، ولا يضيف إنها شركة أيضًا مع الروح القدس، وذلك لأن شركتنا هي في الروح القدس ( 2كو 13: 14 ؛ في2: 1).


منقول

*​


----------



## mera22 (12 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي كتير

الرب معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب معك


*آميــــــــن*
*ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


*ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

